# Immortal Technique's Third World 6/24/2008



## GoodbyeFreedom (Jun 23, 2008)

Any Immortal Technique fans? anybody going to get the album? already got it? 

so far i have heard Silence, The Third World, and Parole and im like a little kid waiting on christmas.


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Jun 24, 2008)

omg... nobody?


----------



## DWR (Jun 24, 2008)

by the looks of your avatar you'r in to rock..... s

i'm thinking of the hip hop group.. do u mean that group ?


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Jun 24, 2008)

lmao... that avatar is from tim and eric, awesome show great job! 
its a show that comes on adult swim. im talking about immortal technique. underground ny rapper. 
and btw im into a LOT of shit.


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Jun 25, 2008)

heres some lyrics for you FUCKTARDS. lmao. I'm from where the gold and diamonds are ripped from the earth right next to the slave castles where the water is cursed from where police brutality's not half as nice and makes the hood in America look like paradise compared to the AIDS-infested Caribbean slum African streets where the passport's an a American gun from where they massacre people and try to keep it quiet and spend the next 25 years tryin' to deny it I'm from where they cut your hands off if you make a fist and niggas throw coca cause the job market doesn't exist except slave labor modern day company store and peace keeper's don't ever ever come here no more from where the bombs that they used to drop on Vietnam Kill us children born deformed eight months before they born I'm from where they lost the true meaning of the Qur'an, 'cause heroin is not compatible with Islam. And niggas know that, but grow that poppy seed anyway, 'cause that food drop parachute does not come everyday. I'm from where people pray to the gods of their conquerors and practically every president's a money launderer. I'm from the only place democracy is acceptable, Is if America candidate is electable. And they might even have a black president, but he's useless, 'Cause he does not control the economy stupid! Lock and load your gun, where I'm from: the Third World son, Been to many places but I'm Third World-born. Guerrillas hit and run where I'm from: the Third World son. You polluted everything, and now the Third World's gone. The waters poisoned where I'm from son, Seven hundred children die by the end 'this song. Revolution'll come, where I'm from: the Third World son. Constant occupation, leaves the Third World torn. I'm from where the catholic churches are some racist shit. They helped Europe and America rape this bitch. They pray to white Spaniard Jesus, who's face is this But never talk about the black Pope Gelasius I'm from where soviet weapons still decide elections. Military is like the mafia: you pay for protection. kinda like sex toys, is what the country sells, And rich white businessmen make the best clientèle. I'm from where they too pussy to come film Survivor . And they murder Coca-Cola union organizers. I'm from where the justice system esta podrido Fuck government niggaz politic over perico, Rebelde concido, enterado vivo, como otro argentino desparecido, cause Rico laws don't apply to the CIA and mother fuckers make sneakers for a quarter a day I'm from where they overthrow democratic leaders not for the people but for the Wall Street Journal readers from where blacks, indigenous peoples and Asians were once slaves of the Caucasians and it's amazing how they trained them to be racist against themselves in a place they were raised in and you kept us caged in destroyed our culture and said that you civilized us raped our woman and when we were born you despised us gentrified us, agent provocateurs divide us and crucified every revolutionary messiah so I'ma start a global riot that not even your fake anti-communist dictators can keep quiet fuck your charity medicine, try to murder me the immunizations you gave us were full of mercury so now I see the Third World like the rap game soldier nationalize the industry and take it over! Lock and load your gun, where I'm from: the Third World son, Been to many places but I'm third world-born. Guerrillas hit and run where I'm from: the Third World son. You polluted everything, and now the Third World's gone. The waters poisoned where I'm from son, Seven hundred children die by the end 'this song. Revolution'll come, where I'm from: the Third World son. Constant occupation, leaves the Third World drone.


----------



## DWR (Jun 25, 2008)

allrighti ..... 

I'm gona download it fo sure


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Jun 25, 2008)

THATS WHATS UP!!! lol. tell me how you like it.


----------



## BlazeDeezNutz420 (Jun 26, 2008)

yo man the best place to get rap shit is rapgodfathers.com...you will be able to find all immortal techinque's shit.


----------



## legalizethegreen (Jun 26, 2008)

the only song i ever liked was dance with the devil, good ass song


----------



## BlazeDeezNutz420 (Jun 26, 2008)

i like most immortals shit. he is a great lyricist and aint talkin about the same old stupid bullshit that all rappers today are just to make a quick dollar.


----------



## DWR (Jun 27, 2008)

BlazeDeezNutz420 said:


> yo man the best place to get rap shit is rapgodfathers.com...you will be able to find all immortal techinque's shit.



did u use to know street-rated.us ?

shame that went down  ..... anyway.... i like rapgodfathers.com but no-competition.com is 10000000x better 

also datpiff.com had free downloads... Mixtapes..... !


----------



## BlazeDeezNutz420 (Jun 27, 2008)

thats whats up. I will check them out. I have never been on no-competition.com cuz I was satisfied w/ rapgodfathers but I will check that shit out. good lookin DWR


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Jun 27, 2008)

legalizethegreen said:


> the only song i ever liked was dance with the devil, good ass song


thats the ONLY song you like??? clean yo ears!!!


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 1, 2008)

Immortal Technique Is probably one of the best rappers alive. When he finally gets signed to a major label he will take the industry by storm. Third World was raw but not as good as Revo 1 or 2. Also look up "The Silenced Revolution" nothin but sick freestyles


----------



## eazygeezy (Aug 1, 2008)

Meh, industry ruins a lot of rappers. They go from having lots of time to just sit and think about lyrics to being consumed with touring and making as much money as possible. I like most of my favorite ones to be underground because I know i'm bumpin shit that not many have heard. I wouldn't listen to most of them if they went mainstream. Thats just me though.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Aug 2, 2008)

Smoketolivelife said:


> Immortal Technique Is probably one of the best rappers alive. When he finally gets signed to a major label he will take the industry by storm. Third World was raw but not as good as Revo 1 or 2. Also look up "The Silenced Revolution" nothin but sick freestyles


immortal will never sign to a major label, peep "industrial revolution":


*The bling-bling era was cute but it's about to be done
I leave ya full of clips like the moon blocking the sun
my metaphors are dirty like herpes but harder to catch
like an escape tunnel in prison I started from scratch
and now these parasites wanna percent of my ASCAP
trying to control perspective like an acid flashback
but here's a quotable for every single record exec
get your fucking hands out my pocket nigga like Malcolm X
but this ain't a movie, I'm not a fan or a groupie
and I'm not that type of cat, you can afford to miss if you shoot me
curse the heavens and laugh when the sky electrocutes me
Immortal Technique stuck in your thoughts darkening dreams
no ones as good as good as me, they just got better marketing schemes
I leave ya to your own destruction like spark and a fiend
cuz you got jealousy in ya voice like star scream
and that's the primary reason that I hate ya faggots
I've been nice since niggaz got killed over 8-ball jackets
and Reebok Pumps that didn't do shit for the sneaker
I'm a heatseaker with features that'll reach through the speaker
and murder counter revolutionaries personally
break a thermometer and force feed his kids mercury
A&R's tried jerking me thinking they call shots
offered me a deal and a blanket full of smallpox
your all getting shot, you little fucking treacherous bitches

[Hook]
This is the business, and ya'll ain't getting nothing for free
and if you devils play broke, then I'm taking your company
you can call it reparations or restitution
lock and load nigga, industrial revolution

[Verse 2]
I want fifty three million dollars for my collar stand
like the Bush administration gave to the Taliban
and fuck packing grams nigga, learn to speak and behave
you wanna spend twenty years as a government slave?
two million people in prison keep the government paid
stuck in a six by eight cell, alive in the grave
i was made by revolution to speak to the masses
deep in the club toastin truth, reach for your glasses
I burn an orphanage just to bring heat to you bastards
innocence deep in a casket, columbian fashion
intoxicated off the flow like thugs passion
you motherfuckers will never get me to stop blastin'
your better off asking Ariel Sharon for compassion
your better off banging for twenty points for a label
your better off battling cancer under telephone cables
Technique chemically unstable, set to explode
foretold by the dead sea scrolls written in codes
so if your message ain't shit, fuck the records you sold
cuz if you go platinum, it's got nothing to do with luck
it just means that a million people are stupid as fuck <---- italicized part is one my fav technique parts ever
stuck in the underground in general and rose to the limit
without distribution managers, a deal, or a gimmick
Revolutionary Volume 2, murder the critics
and leave your fucking body rotten for the roaches and crickets

[Hook]*


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah man he doesnt care about money, its about a MESSAGE.

That right there speaks volumes about the dudes character. Hell he raps about bootlegging his own shit just to reach fans. doesn't get much realer.


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 5, 2008)

eazygeezy said:


> Meh, industry ruins a lot of rappers. They go from having lots of time to just sit and think about lyrics to being consumed with touring and making as much money as possible. I like most of my favorite ones to be underground because I know i'm bumpin shit that not many have heard. I wouldn't listen to most of them if they went mainstream. Thats just me though.


You make a good point For ex listen to Jay Z first album compared to any other one it just doesn't compare But hey one can only hope that asuming he gets signed he doesn't turn commercial.


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 5, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> immortal will never sign to a major label, peep "industrial revolution":
> 
> 
> *The bling-bling era was cute but it's about to be done
> ...


I Think its very possible that he could take the rocafella route and start his own record label that would be sick. But then again that would contradict the fact I Just said that Jay Z was never the same after his first Lp so I don't know what to believe. By the way I've heard nearly every song he ever recorded.


----------

